# First run on my new Char Griller Duo with Side Firebox



## diggity (Jun 10, 2012)

Got my new Char Griller Duo with Side Firebox a week ago Friday and did the burn-in/seasoning last weekend. This weekend was the much anticipated first run with some baby backs. I transitioned from an old Masterbuilt vertical smoker to the offset, so thanks to so many of the contributors in these forums on how to approach the offset, and specifically the Char Grill Duo. Whole lot of BBQ brainpower on this here board!

Setup with basic CG Duo mods - dryer vent to grate, turned the charcoal grate in the main grill body upside down to act as a baffle








The Ol' Masterbuilt vertical smoker....smoked several briskets and probably 30 racks of ribs on that over its lifetime...definitely got my money's worth out of that little guy







I read a lot on this site (and others) about offset smoking and making sure you get heat and smoke evenly distributed across the grate. I purchased the Maverick ET-73 dual probe thermometer and placed one of the probes at grate level on the left side using the clip provided to see what the temp was opposite the firebox. As you will see later, I placed a standard oven thermometer at grate level on the right side and did some spot checking across the two grate thermometers as well as the factory thermometer. I found the baffle mod did its job pretty well with a 5-10 degree spread across the grate at times. The factory thermometer was anywhere from 5-25 degrees off from the Maverick. 







I used the 2-1-1 method for baby backs and spritzed the ribs with apple juice every 30-60 minutes. Did not flip the ribs either. This picture is in the last hour. Ribs sauced and baking in. On the far right you can see I cut the really meaty pieces of each rack (the end with the shortest bones typically) and cooked them separately - dang near rib steak there was so much meat on these things. You can also see the Maverick grate probe on the left and oven thermometer on the right.







The finished product. Very meaty and tasty.







Now, I turn back to the brains of this board for a critical question. I didn't use a water pan - wasn't sure where to place it, wasn't sure I needed it. With the vertical smoker, it was pretty much required, primarily acted as a secondary heat regulator. *For you offset smokers out there, do you use a water pan? If so, where do you place it - closest to the firebox, in the middle, or far side from firebox?*

Thanks again to the board for great research info and insight into working with the Char Griller Duo with Side Firebox, and BBQ tips in general!

Diggity


----------



## fracwilt (Jun 17, 2012)

sorry i can't help with your question, but those are some nice lookin ribs. nice smoke ring too!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2012)

put your water pan in the smoke chamber right next to the SFB..  Also I would suggest making or have someone make a charcoal basket that hangs from the ledges that the grate sits on in the SFB...  fabricate it to sit about 3" above the charcoal grate that's in there now...  that way you can pull the ash tray out to dump ashes and not disturb the charcoal... 

Ribs look pretty darn good... nice first smoke


----------



## guy26 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a Chargriller Super Pro with the SFB. I took the charcoal grate and flipped it over to closely match the SFB opening. When i make ribs, I try to put pans of water under all my meat thats cooking (Usually 2 pans). With that being said, the pan closer to the SFB since its hotter boils off first. 

JckDnls 07 is correct about the charcoal basket. I also believe having the basket elevated helps with the fire since the ashes fall down away from the coals allowing more air to get to the coals. I have one, which a friend made for his smoker was too big for his, but worked for me. All i had to do was get a rod cut down to size to sit on the lip/flange of the SFB as you can see by the picture.

Hope this helps...

Guy


----------

